
DIY genetics put to test - jamesbritt
http://www.startribune.com/lifestyle/health/93606064.html
======
madmaze
On april 23rd 23andme.com had a sale, everything for 99$ but it seemed to good
to be true, but now im kicking myself for not going for it

